# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  أغانى الأطفال الشعبية

## محسن يونس

*أغانى الأطفال الشعبية 
" ولعله من الطريف أن يقال إن الأغنية نشأت قبل الكلمة ، باعتبارها صوتا له إيقاع ووزن ، ويستجيب لمواقف معينة .. " الدكتور : عبد الحميد يونس* 

*باب جديد لمن يعرف أغنية يتفضل بإضافتها ..* 










*هينا مقص وهينا مقص
هبنا عرايس بتترص
فيهم واحدة شامية
شعرها ضانى ضانى
لفيته على حصانى
وحصانى فى الخزانة
والخزانة من غير سلم
والسلم عند النجار
والنجار عاوز مسمار
والمسمار عند الحداد
والحداد عاوز بيضة
والبيضة عند الفرخة
والفرخة عاوزة قمحة
والقمحة عند التاجر
والتاجر عاوز فلوس
والفلوس عند الصريف
والصريف عاوز لبن
واللبن عند البقرة
والبقرة عاوزة برسيم
والبرسيم فى الجبل
والجبل عاوز عصافير
والعصافير فى الجنة
والجنة عاوزة حنة
والحنة فى أيديهم
يللا ندور عليهم
هينا مقص وهينا مقص*تعليق بسيط : 
الأغنية إلى جانب إيقاعها الموسيقى السهل ، تتميز بتراكمها المعرفى تجاه الحياة التى يريد من يغنيها لأطفاله، قبل أن يغمضوا أعينهم ليناموا سعداء 
– خاصة ما قبل الروضة – فهى تمتلىء بحقائق الحياة.

----------


## محسن يونس

الغنوة توقيعية ، ربما لها دلالات اجتماعية وسياسية بعد الزمن بها وعنها ، ولكنها يمكن أن تساعد أطفالنا الرضع على النوم الهادىء ، بتوقعيتها الموسيقية ، وإيقاعها اللغوى الحميل .. وربما تطلب الأم من الأبناء الأكبر ترديد المذهب " ياللى " .. 
الأغنية تقول : 






*على عليوة                 ياللى 
ضرب الزميرة             ياللى 
ضربها حربى              ياللى 
نطت فى قلبى             ياللى 
قلبى رصاص             ياللى 
أحمد رقاص              ياللى 
رقاص على مين         ياللى 
على شاهين              ياللى 
شاهين ما مات          ياللى 
خلف بنات               ياللى 
وأخويا فيهم            ياللى 
بيعد فلوسه              ياللى 
ويقيد فانوسه          ياللى*

----------


## بنت مصر

*أستاذ محسن الغالي
فتحت الصفحة ووجدت بها
أغاني من تراثنا الجميل 
أشكرك وأحييك على هذه
القاعة وما تزخر به من روائع


بسنت*

----------


## محسن يونس

*بسنت النبيلة 
بنت مصر العظيمة 
الأغانى الشعبية لها دلالات سياسية واجتماعية كثيرة ، فهى لم تأت من فراغ .. 
أريد من الجميع الاشتراك بإضافة أغنية مما حفظت الذاكرة .. 
شكرا لك مرورك الجميل 
تقديرى زاحترامى*

----------


## بنت مصر

*



لاعبيني والاعبك 
واكسر صوابعك
صوابعي لولي لولي 
زي الشمعة البنوري
ماما جابت لي ايشارب حرير
نيمتني عالسرير 
السرير طوح طوح
ما يخليش حد يروح
هنا مقص وهنا مقص
هنا عرايس بتترص
وآدي الجنة وآدي النار
واللي هيقف يبقى (...) <---- ممنوع من الرقابة*

----------


## بنت مصر

*



حادى يا بادى ياظهر النادى فكرك ايه؟
عمك شنطح جالك ينطح تديلة ايه؟
اديله قطفة ..
تديله قطفة قطفة ايه؟ 
قطفة ماقطفة 
فكرة وخاطفة 
امال قولى لو انت يا خلى 
عمك شنطح جالك ينطح تديله ايه؟
كان يا ما كان كان دلوقتى ولا زمان 
ماهو دلوقتى زى زمان 
كانو جماعة فى ارض وسيعة 
فيها طبيعة و
ناسها الصافيا 
تروى الصحرا بعرق العافية 
الارض الساكتة تبوح بساتين 
الله الله قمح وياسمين 
يا ما شاء اللة والناس عايشين 
بما يرضى الله

*

----------


## بنت مصر

*



حلاقاتك برجالاتك 
حلقة دهب فى وداناتك 
يا حنتوسك يا فنتوسك 
يجعل عمرك قد فلوسك 
جاتنى الشمس وطالبة تبوسك 
خجلة من ضى ابتساماتك 
حصنتك ما تشوف الذل 
بخرتك بخدود الفل 
ورقيتك من عين الكل 
النبى حارسك من عتاراتك 
قلعتك حرز لبستك حرز 
القامطة حرير والصوف ع الشرز 
قلعتك طاقة لبستك طاقة 
وكتبت حجابك على وبر الناقة 
يكفيك الشىء والعيا والضيق 
وسكوت الناس وكلام العين 
قلعتك قابة لبستك قابة 
ابعد يا شطان وتعالى يا شابة 
لفية وارقية واسهرى سلية 
وفى برد اليل ضمية ودفية 
قلعتك عافية لبستك عافية 
ورميت هلاهيلك فى المية الصافية 
وغسلت ذنوبك وقريت مكتوبك 
السعد مواعدك والهنا محسوبك 
يارب يا ربنا يكبر ويبقى زينا 
طق الودع سحر وبدع 
سعد السعود فى ارضنا ت
اتا تاتا خط العتبة 
ودوس على كل العتب 
والى انقرى والى انكتب 
واسرح فى نعمة ربنا 
يارب يا ربنا يكبر ويبقى زينا 
خد البشارة يا حسن 
وافتحلنا الفال الحسن 
وابعت على عيونه الوسن 
نوم العوافى والهنا 
نام نام نام نام وادبحلك برجين حمام 
واعملك طاجن وبرام 
واقعدلك سهران ما بنام 
واغزلك زعبوط وحرام 
واخطبلك بنت من الشام 
واقطفلك ورد الاحلام 
واكتبلك ع الورد كلام 
حسادك بايتين الليل 
يتلو على نار الويل 
سهرهم ودمعهم سيل 
شتتهم لو جالك ميل 
واتحصن منهم بالخيل 
وملايكة شايلينك شيل 


*

----------


## ابن البلد

حلو أوي الموضوع ده 
وياريت تسمحولي أشارك  ::007::  
بس أنا مش عارف حاسس أن الأغاني اللي كتبتها بنت مصر مش زي ما أنا عارفها  ::  وخصوصا



> زي الشمعة البنوري


المفترض انها 
في طبق بنوري




> ما يخليش حد يروح
> هنا مقص وهنا مقص
> هنا عرايس بتترص
> وآدي الجنة وآدي النار
> واللي هيقف يبقى (...) <---- ممنوع من الرقابة


اما دي فحاجتين تلاته دخلوا في بعض 

الأولي الصح اللي اعرفه
ما يخليش حد يروح 
إلا سمير ومراته 
ومراته خلفت ولد 
سمته عبد الصمد
مشيته علي المشايه 
ختفت راسه الحداية 
حد يا حد يا راس القرد
انت ولد ولا بنت
انا ولد زي القرد :Baby: 

والثانيه
هنا مقص وهنا مقص 
هنا عرائس بتترص 
ملهاش علاقه بالغنوة دي ولكن هي زي اللي كتبها أ/محسن يونس دي غنوة مستقلة 

الثالثة 
برضك مش بتتقال كده ومش غنوة للنوم 
دي جملة بيقولها الطلبه الاطفال في المدرسة لما يجيوا يختاروا حاجه زي حادي بادي كرنب زبادي
وهي 
جنه نار ملك حمار  :: 
ودايما الرابع للآسف هيطلع  ::shit:: 

لكن مسمعتش ان حد نام عليها  :: 

علي العموم الغنوة اللي أعرفها يعني شوية  :: 
هي 
حجه حجيجا بيت الله 
والكعبه ورسول الله 
نفسي أزورك يا نبي
يااللي بلادك بعيده
حلفت امك يا جمل
ما تشرب اليوم لبن
إلا بعد البعروره 
امك نامت تحت بطاطك 
قولي بعععععع  :: 
 :1: 
لو أفتكرت حاجه تاني هاجي  ::$:

----------


## أنفـــــال

الموضوع دة جميل جداً.. 
و عجبني قوي عجبني بجد .. 
شكرا للمشاركين فيه .. كلهم كلهم .. 
 ::

----------


## nour2005

استاذ محسن 
موضوع حضرتك ده والاغاني اللي كتبها الاخوة الافاضل
فكّروني باغنية صاحبتني منذ ان كان عمري تقريبا تسع سنين 
وقد تعلمتها من استاذ فاضل مصري الجنسية كان يعلمنا الموسيقى 
غنيتها وقتها مع كورس مؤلف من زملائي في حقلة لعيد المعلم 
وعندها اصبحت مدرّسة علّمتها لتلميذاتي وغنّينها في حفلات عيد المعلم 
ولا زلت اعلمها كل سنة لكل فوج جديد من التلميذات وهي بعنوان :
انا تلميذة  

انا تلميذة نفسي عزيزة  ::stpd::  
عندي حكاية حلوة لذيذة اقلها لكم 
الكورس : ايوة قوليها  ::  
بس خدوا بالكم 
الكورس : يلله احكيها  ::  
اول يوم رحت الاسكولة 
ماعرفش الالف والباء 
جه استاذ الحصة الاولى 
وفايدو كتاب الحساب 
قللي يا شاطرة 
خمسة بستة يبقوا كام ؟
قلت يافندم خمسة بستة 
تساوي الحسبة بي ستين 
كشّر فيّا قللي غبيّة  ::@:  
وهات يا شتيمة وضرب كمان  ::  
انا غلطانة ؟   ::'(:  
الكورس : مش غلطانة 
امال يعني يعاقب ليه  ::  
الكورس : ده الاستاذ الحق عليه 


ارجو ان تكون اغنيتي التي اعتز بها كثيرا قد اعجبتكم 
والى مشاركة ثانية باذن الله ومع حصة تانية حصة "استاذ اللغة العربية "

شكرا استاذ محسن على الموضوع الرائع 
دمتم ودام عطاؤكم 
 :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
الف شكر يا استاذ محسن على الموضوع
وشكرا لكل المشاركين فيه
شكرا يا بسنت على الأغانى الجميلة اللى قدمتيها
واسمحولى من الحين للآخر اضيف لكم أغانى أيضا فى هذا الموضوع الرائع

----------


## tota159

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اولا يا استاذى الفاضل اشكرك جزيل الشكر على تعبك ومشاركتك الجملية واغانيك الا زى العسل والله بجد اول مرة اسمع الاغانى دى مع انى مدرسة اطفال دى ها يساعدنى ان الاطفال يحبونى اكتر ويتعلقوا بالمدرسة اكتر واكتر ربنا معاك وانا باذن الله ها كتب لكم اغانى كنت بغنيها لاطفال المدرسة اتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح والتوفيق اااااااااااااااااااشكرك جزيل الشكر :f:

----------


## tota159

:Bye:  حتة حاجة حلوة قد البندقة                     كنت هاروح اكلها اكلها كلها     بس ضميرى قالى انها مش بتاعتى              والقضية تقول..............لاتسرق يا صاحبى........................لالالالالالالالاتسرق يا صاحبى ..................لالالالالالاتسرق يا صاحبى قد البندقة لكن مش بتاعتى       .       اتمنى تعجبكم  وشكرا      :n:   :hey:

----------


## tota159

لولو لولو احنا فى سنة اولى   بنذاكر دروسنا وبنحى رئاسنامحمد حسنى مبارك يا استاذ خليك معانا..............داة ميس tota منورنا لبسة الكعب العالى العالى.................والفستان طوالى طوالى .........والا يحب ميس tota يسقف عشر سقفات 2.1 هاهااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## محسن يونس

*نور 
نورت قاعة أدب الطفل ..
وشكرا لأنك أعدت ذاكرتنا لأيام المدرسة ..
مع العلم إن المدرس كان قاسى لكن التعليم وجو المدرسة والجدية التى كنا نؤخذ بها فى مدارسنا أثمرت بالفعل .. إلا أننى طبعا ضد العنف المادى الذى يقع على أى طفل من جانب الكبار حتى لو أخطأ هذا الطفل ، فالعلاج له طريق آخر ، وأعتقد أن مدارسنا الآن قد أخذت بهذه الطرق الحديثة .. 
تقبل تقديرى واحترامى*

----------


## محسن يونس

*توتا 
سأصفق عشرين تصفيقة ..
منورة 
شكرا لك ونراك دائما فى قاعة أدب الطفل مع أغان أخرى 
تقديرى واحترامى*

----------


## محسن يونس

*أم يوسف النبيلة 
قلب مصر العظيمة 
مرحبا بك دائما وشكرا لك اهتمامك وحضورك الفعال ..
تقديرى واحترامى*

----------


## محسن يونس

*لرمضان الكريم روائح وحالة روحانية عظيمة ، وقد اقترنت أيامه ببعض الأغانى التى قام بغنائها كبار المطربين ، وهى ذات أصول شعبية .. سنذكركم هنا ببعضها :* 
( 1 ) 
وحوي يا وحوي
أياحة
روحت يا شعبان
وحوي بدار جيت يا رمضان
هل هلالك و البدر أهوه بان
يالا الغفار
شهر مبارك و بقاله زمان
يالا الغفار
شهر مبارك و بقاله زمان
محلا نهارك بالخير مليان
وحوي يا وحوي
أياحة
روحت يا شعبان
وحوي بدار جيت يا رمضان
جيت في جمالك سقفوا يا عيال
يالا الغفار
محلا صيامك فيه صحة و عال
يالا الغفار
محلا صيامك فيه صحة و عال
نفدي و صاللك بالروح و المال
وحوي يا وحوي
أياحة
روحت يا شعبان
وحوي بدار جيت يا رمضان
طول ما نشوفك قلبنا فرحان
يالا الغفار
يكتر خيرك أشكال و ألوان
يالا الغفار
يكتر خيرك أشكال و ألوان
بكرة في عيدك نلبس فستان
وحوي يا وحوي
أياحة
روحت يا شعبان
وحوي بدار جيت يا رمضان


هاتي فانوسك ياختي يا إحسان
يالا الغفار
أه يا ننوسك في ليالي رمضان
يالا الغفار
أه يا ننوسك في ليالي رمضان
ماما تبوسك و باباكي كمان
وحوي يا وحوي
أياحة
روحت يا شعبان
وحوي بدار جيت يا رمضان 


(* 2 ) 
مرحب شهر الصوم مرحب
لياليك عادت في أمان
بعد إنتظارنا و شوقنا إليك
جيت يا رمضان
مرحب بقدومك يا رمضان
و نعيش نصومك يا رمضان
بعد انتظارنا و شوقنا إليك
جيت يا رمضان

** 
زيك مافيش بين الأيام
كلك حسنات
بيزيد معاك نور الإسلام
فضل و بركات
لياليك محلاها يا رمضان
و يا محلى بهاها يا رمضان
بعد انتظارنا و شوقنا اليك
جيت يا رمضان
**
كل العباد بيك فرحانة
بين صلاة و صيام
حتى العيون ليك سهرانة
مش راضية تنام
ليل و يا نهار يا رمضان
و كبار و صغار يا رمضان
بعد انتظارنا و شوقنا اليك
جيت يا رمضان
**
محلاهم فيك بعد ما نفطر
شمع منور
ماسكين فوانيس دة فانوس أحمر
و فانوس اخضر
يرقصوا و يغنوا يا رمضان
فرحم و اتهنوا يا رمضان
بعد انتظارنا و شوقنا اليك
جيت يا رمضان
**
المؤمن يستنى هلالك فرحان و سعيد
و تروح و تزيد في جلالك أيام العيد
فيها خير و أماني يا رمضان
و تجينا من تاني يا رمضان
بعد انتظارنا و شوقنا إليك
جيت يا رمضان*
*( 3 ) 
أهوه جيه يا ولاد
هيصوا يا ولاد
أهوه جيه يا ولاد
زقططوا يا ولاد
في كل عام و يانا معاد
و عمره مابيخلفش معاد
أهو جيه يا ولاد
أهوه جيه يا ولاد
أهوه جيه يا ولاد
::
جبتلنا معاك الخير كله
مالصبح نقوم و نحضرله
من قمر الدين و بلح على تين
و المغرب للمدفع واقفين
قالوا فين
وحوي يا وحوي إياحا
و كمان وحوي إياحا
وحوي يا وحوي إياحا
و كمان وحوي إياحا
أهوه جيه يا ولاد
أهوه جيه يا ولاد
أهوه جيه يا ولاد
::
جبنا الفوانيس أحمر و أخضر
بعد ما نفطر راح نتحضر
نملا جيوبنا بندق و زبيب
و نهادي بيهم كل حبيب
قالوا فين
لولا الحبايب لولا جينا
يالا الغفار
و لا تعبنا رجلينا
يالا الغفار
أهوه جيه يا ولاد
أهوه جيه يا ولاد
أهوه جيه يا ولاد
::
بعديك العيد و بنفرح به
و اللبس جديد هنعيد به
كحك بسكر راح نفطر به
و الزكاة بإيدينا هنوديه
قالوا فين
إدونا العادة
الله خليكوا
الفانوس أخضر
الله خليكوا
إدونا العادة
الشمعة خلصت
أهوه جيه يا ولاد
أهوه جيه يا ولاد
أهوه جيه يا ولاد



تم البدر بدري
والأيام بتجري
والله لسه بدري والله
يا شهر الصيام
.
.
حيانا هلالك
ردينا التحية
زهانا جمالك بالطلعة البهية
دي فرحة سلامك
والا وداع صيامك
والله لسه بدري و الله
يا شهر الصيام
.
.
يا ضيف و قته غالي
و خطوة عزيزة
حبك حب عالي
في الروح و الغريزة
أيامك قليلة
و الشوق مش قليل
و الغيبة طويلة
ع الصبر الجميل
لسه بدري حبة
يتملا الأحبة
والله لسه بدري والله
يا شهر الصيام
.
.
بتحلف يتيمك
ما تلمح دموعه
و تسره بقدومك
و تنور شموعه
و تسيب يوم وداعك
فوق الأرض عيد
يا هالل بفرحة
و مفارق بفرحة
والله لسه بدري والله
يا شهر الصيام*

----------


## حسام عمر

الموضوع دة جميل جداً

----------


## محسن يونس

*[frame="2 80"]كابتن حسام ( كبير الزملكاوية ) 
كل عام وحضرتك طيب 
نورت قاعة أدب الطفل .. 
شكرا لك [/frame]*

----------


## Guda

موضوع رائع جدا 
أحب أهنيكم عليه

----------


## lost

بجد موضوع حلو ياريت بقى كمان تبفقى تبعتوا المواقع اللى عليها الاغانى ذات نفسها

----------


## X m@n13

مشكورة يا أختي الكريمة

----------


## بنت المنصورة

الموضوع روعة بجد تسلم ايدك ودماغك ع الفكرة 

دى مشاركتى

كتاكيتى كتاكيتى 

كتاكيتى كلهم

جت القطة اكلتهم كلهم 

جه الحرامى اخدهم كلهم

وانا مالى .. انا مالى 

انا عايزة حقهم

رحت لماما قالتلى مهملة 

رحت لبابا قاللى مهملة

رحت لعمى فى مصنع الظلط 

ادانى 3 ظلطات

الظلطة الاولى جت فى سنتى 

آه ياسنتى .. آه ياسنتى 

والظلطة التانية جت فى ركبتى 

آه ياركبتى .. آه يركبتى

والظلطة التالتة جت فى عمتى 

معلش ياعمتى معلش ياعمتى 


*******

شكلاتة شكلاتة 

شكلاتة يو

أى لوف يو 

قناة السويس

بناها أجدادنا عيسى وعويس

عيب عليكى يابنت

تلبسى منى جيبت

دة ابوكى فلاح 

واخوكى فلاح

بيبيع تفاح 

بقرش ساغ


اتمنى يكونوا عجبوكوا

تحياتى

----------


## yousifkamil

الموضوع روعة بجد تسلم ايدك ودماغك ع الفكرة

----------


## yousifkamil

يوسف ابراهيم

----------


## ميدو البرنس

شكرراارررراررراررراررا

----------


## المهدى555

مشكور على الجهد العالى ولكن ممكن أعرف أزاى أعرف أنزل هذة الاغانى ويكون لك الشكر الكبير وجزاك الله ألف خير

----------


## وديعة الغالية

> *أغانى الأطفال الشعبية 
> " ولعله من الطريف أن يقال إن الأغنية نشأت قبل الكلمة ، باعتبارها صوتا له إيقاع ووزن ، ويستجيب لمواقف معينة .. " الدكتور : عبد الحميد يونس* 
> 
> *باب جديد لمن يعرف أغنية يتفضل بإضافتها ..* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اغانى رائعة فعلا اخي الكريم محسن جزاك الله خيرا ::no2::  :y:

----------


## hasber

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxx

----------


## ابراهيم بلتاجى

عمو حسن
زارع بصل
جيت اشمه
كلته كله
حاج يا حجاج
اتلمى ياطير
ادى الزير
وادى  غطاه
وادى الرب اللى احنا حداه

----------


## ريري لف

يا استاذ محسن شكرا على المجهود ده بس انا نفسى فى اغانى صفاء ابو السعود وياريت مع النوته الموسيقية ويبقى كده شكرا ليك 
انا كان عندى اغنيه ويارب تعجبكوا 
اترص اترص ياورق الخس
بابا فان بابا فى مصر
جى وقتاه بكره العصر........ 
وكمان فى اغنية تانيه
قطتى يانانى يامحلى عنيكى ليه بتقولى نونو
بحسبك زعلانه جبت ليكى اللبن والسمك الاخضر 
كلى وهزى ديلك وتعالى نامى جمبى عالقطيفه البمبى

----------

